# looking 4 pix of Anchal from ANTM



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (May 23, 2008)

Please post any you know of/can find.

Thanxx so much! I love her lol.


----------



## neezer (May 23, 2008)




----------



## neezer (May 23, 2008)




----------



## neezer (May 23, 2008)

also if you wana look her up her full name is Anchal Joseph


----------



## aziajs (May 24, 2008)




----------

